

Honestly, how the hell does Andreessen raise $40M while writing consistently superb blog posts? - 8en


======
e1ven
Part of how he raised $40M is by writing good blog posts ;)

While Ning is a great platform, and a lot of his success is attributable to
earlier success (Netscape/etc), an important part of the whole process is
having people know your stuff, know you're thinking intelligently, and be
impressed with you.

VC's are human too. If they're reading your blog posts and finding genuine
insight, hearing about your material on the radio, and like you, that'll play
a factor in valuation. [1]

-Colin

[1] I don't have a source for this handy, but I've read several VCs talking
about this process. Basically, it comes down to being Noteworthy. See: Seth
Godin.

------
migpwr
It's probably because he's a good writer and the concepts for the posts
themselves were developed long before he started the blog that became the new
black.

------
nickb
He doesn't actually run Ning. That's the secret ;).

------
gibsonf1
Maybe he uses GTD? :)

